# Easiest & Fastest Baby Ugg Booties Ever



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B53Qt4tPM1ouTkVzNlZiQWNpTTQ/edit?pli=1


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B53Qt4tPM1ouTkVzNlZiQWNpTTQ/edit?pli=1


I would love to see these as I have sooo many people having babies in the next 7 months, but the link doesn't work.

Please, try again.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B53Qt4tPM1ouTkVzNlZiQWNpTTQ/edit?pli=1


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

HMMM... nuthin there!


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you! The pattern is adorable. 
I think people are having trouble because they need to sign in.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a cute pattern thanks for sharing. For some reason links that start https do not work on Paradise. Removing the S allows the link to work. Another thing that kills a link is putting a period at the end. The link must stand alone and not have any letter or punctuation mark attached to it.


hasamod41 said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B53Qt4tPM1ouTkVzNlZiQWNpTTQ/edit?pli=1


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

I am signed in ~ can get to the page but will not load properly. Even copied and pasted but same result 

I went to the page again and clicked on the print icon and the pattern came up


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grannysk said:


> I am signed in ~ can get to the page but will not load properly. Even copied and pasted but same result


I just click on the printer picture and it opened a pdf file. Then just save it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Brendij said:


> Thank you! The pattern is adorable.
> I think people are having trouble because they need to sign in.


I didn't sign it and it was available to me.
Might be their server though.
Just try again later, or use a different device.

Here is the web page - contact designer through there.
http://sascha-lovetoknit.blogspot.nl/2012/08/snelste-en-makkelijkste-baby-ugg.html
©Patterns may not be sold, copied, shared or redistributed in any way. 
Maybe she can help.
http://sascha-lovetoknit.blogspot.nl/p/contact.html


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I just click on the printer picture and it opened a pdf file. Then just save it.


Thanks for info


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I got it from your second link (http without an s) 
Its lovely. Thank you.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link, I actually found this site this morning but couldn't get it to translate,


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I didn't sign in but used google. I had translation done and then chose the second download which is in English. No problem


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I just went to the second link posted, clicked File just below the Easiest and Fastest Baby Uggs and went to Download (whether the "load" was finished or not) and it downloaded to my computer.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you all for helping with the link


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks for the link. I printed it out and will definately use it.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you they are so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I just click on the printer picture and it opened a pdf file. Then just save it.


Thank you ,I got it with your instructions Thank you for always being so helpful to the tech challenged like me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are quite welcome. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

needed this, thanks


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I clicked on the link and then got spat of as it was starting to open.

Can't get back, keeps shutting off.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I clicked on the link and then got spat of as it was starting to open.
> 
> Can't get back, keeps shutting off.


Try again later. The US is experiencing some weird and nasty weather.
Ice storms, downed power lines, etc.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

OK. Thanks galaxycraft.


----------

